# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2015)

*How big is your wood stash horde?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Though it would obviously never cross my virtuous mind, you know that's bound to elicit some illicit replies from gutter-minded people like @DKMD and his ribald ilk (not to mention the lewd @SENC ).
> 
> (Dangit I wish Henry & Tony could see all those fancy words I just used)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2015)

Ha I've been asked that before.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2015)

I started to type up an answer, then wondered if I really should answer the question, lest my wife find and read my answer and use the quantity of lumber and pen blanks and turning stock against me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2015)

Never big enough. Always looking for more. It's a sickness!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2015)

Way more than 500 board feet. Storage is a challenge to say the least. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 25, 2015)

I keep about 300-500 bd/ft on hand. I pick up what I need for a project. Like Chuck says, storage is very limited. 
But I do have close to 4 cords split and stacked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 25, 2015)

I find that wood is like sex and money---too much is still not enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2015)

Which one - the one in the shop or in the garage

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Which one - the one in the shop or in the garage


Or the one in the back of the closet, that the interrogatrix in your house is still letting you think she hasn't found?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a 40 acre woods and wood stashes is a little like gun stashes. should not be posted on the internet.lol
Curt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2015)

just a couple small piles here and there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 25, 2015)

Enough that I should be selling most, but I'm about to go get some more juniper and pine logs this morning so I have something to do this winter.
I'm guessing between the house, shop and barn I have enough sawn to supply myself in hobby craft wood for 5 years and another 5 years worth not sawn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2015)

Big enough that a couple times a year I go through it and my firewood pile increases quite a bit. Now that I have the sawmill it's really been getting out of hand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't give numbers, but it's a little out of hand. I've been lucky enough to get some really incredible deals on wood over the years, and I have a sickness that I think is common here and can't turn them down. I've got a Shop full and a storage building full at my Uncle's house, still not enough. Hell, I've been trying to figure out how I can get that walnut from @Ralph Muhs down here!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2015)

Road trip!!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Road trip!!!



Trust me Marc, I (and a couple of like-minded crazy people) have looked at that. It's a 40 hour drive, we figured it would cost $800 to do it and a week of time. Nobody can take that time off now. I haven't given up on the idea though.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 25, 2015)

Or the 2 stacks of Mahogany slabs under the bed? Space is limited for me as well and I still have too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 25, 2015)

It is almost all in pen blanks, but that is about 2000 pen blanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 25, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> It is almost all in pen blanks, but that is about 2000 pen blanks!



That there is a lot of blanks. I did a conservative count of the pen blanks I've got on hand and we figured between 10,000 and 12,000 blanks at last count. I need to start sorting again and relegate some to boxes to sell cheap or the firewood pile...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That there is a lot of blanks. I did a conservative count of the pen blanks I've got on hand and we figured between 10,000 and 12,000 blanks at last count. I need to start sorting again and relegate some to boxes to sell cheap or the firewood pile...


Yeah I like cheap boxes of pen blanks as I only have two or three

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 25, 2015)

Enough for me to run the lathe 40 hrs a week for many months, could use some more. Still space up near the ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That there is a lot of blanks. I did a conservative count of the pen blanks I've got on hand and we figured between 10,000 and 12,000 blanks at last count. I need to start sorting again and relegate some to boxes to sell cheap or the firewood pile...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Oct 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> I can't give numbers, but it's a little out of hand. I've been lucky enough to get some really incredible deals on wood over the years, and I have a sickness that I think is common here and can't turn them down. I've got a Shop full and a storage building full at my Uncle's house, still not enough. Hell, I've been trying to figure out how I can get that walnut from @Ralph Muhs down here!! Tony


Well, I am stacking it in my new and unfinished workshop. If I don't sell it, I plan to plane it and panel the walls in my workshop with walnut! I will save some of the best for future projects. So far I have made doors in my house, used it for Wayne's coat in my dining room, and paneled the walls in my son's Connecticut beach house. I still have a stack 6' x 6' x 10'. And about as much maple and oak still unused. Thinking about selling my sawmill!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Oct 26, 2015)

Not enough - me
Too much - wife

:)

Some of the stuff will go out on the firewood pile as it's been sitting out too long in uncontrolled conditions and it's too cracked up to use. Or I can't justify spending the time on fixing it because of the other stuff I have. Depends on who you ask.

Part of the problem is that I have a bunch of smaller stuff in the 4 to 6 inch diameter range and I'm just not entirely sure what to do with it. Really too small for bowls and common enough that cutting it up for other blanks wouldn't be worthwhile because the effort would far exceed the return. Unless someone is looking for ash pen/duck call blanks :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 26, 2015)

Modest...by my standards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 26, 2015)

Sometimes more-Sometimes less. I an an unabashed addict. The poster boy of excess. I had a private conversation last week while fishing with my son. Said something along the lines of"If i keel over fishing this week be particular about sweeping the shop. Those chunks will fool ya" And Dont tell the wimins any of this!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't s'pose I'll ever have _enough._ Right now at the current rate of use of what I have on hand there's prolly sufficient amounts to keep me occupied for several _years. _I've gotten well enough known in my area that I get at least 2-3 tree offers a week from friends I haven't met yet & more after storms.
My driveway at home is lined with stacks of log sections: Anaqua (Knockaway or Sandpaper tree around here), Mesquite, Osage, Elm, Live Oak, Sycamore, Black Walnut, Cypress, Hackberry, Pecan, Huisache---all Texas woods. Heck-- I even have some Loquat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

